# Outdoor Kennel Costs



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

My helper offered to sell his kennels to me. Since we don't have much household goods we would know exceed our allowance once we PCS. 

How much does it cost to purchase outdoor kennels in the US? 
I want to have at least one, possibly two kennels for the dogs so I can keep them indoor and outdoor. 

He wants to sell it for 250 Euros but if I can get it cheaper in the US I'd take that over the kennels I can get over here. 

The most popular kennels you get over here is Bromet. 
Bromet GmbH - Hundezwinger, Hundehütte, Tel.08221-207740, Hundeboxen und Hundebedarf


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I'd love to have something in this kind of style. 

http://www.bromet.de/rustica_breitbau_uebersicht.html

I've googled outdoor kennels but the stuff I found looks cheap and doesn't look very stable. I'd fear that they break out of that. 

It is three or four times cheaper but it just doesn't look like high quality.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Mrs.K said:


> My helper offered to sell his kennels to me. Since we don't have much household goods we would know exceed our allowance once we PCS.
> 
> How much does it cost to purchase outdoor kennels in the US?
> I want to have at least one, possibly two kennels for the dogs so I can keep them indoor and outdoor.
> ...


I don't know how much a Euro is worth but to give you some idea: Costco has a 10 by 10 kennel with a canvas roof included for $399. Not a great kennel but we have had a similar one for about 2 1/2 years for our 2 1/2 yo male GSD and it has worked out very well.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

nice kennels !! I don't know the euro vs american money amounts.

I got my kennel by the panel from Home Depot..(my darn dogs have never stayed in them the spoiled brats!)....The panels are 6 x 6, and cost around 40$,,the panel with the gate around 60$,,you can "build" your own size by attaching the panels to each other...Mine is 12 x 18..I"ve had it for quite a few years, it's never rusted..has held up good..altho like I said, mine have never stayed in it ! 

I think if you look up Home Depot, and look under kennel fencing or panels,,you'll see what they have and the pricing..


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks, I will definitely check it out. 

I just made the mistake to take a look at the Bromet NATO Kennel... oh my god, that is a kennel deluxe but it's got it's price, thats for sure. We can't possibly afford that LOL.... well... for now... maybe next tax season LOL

Scroll down... that Kennel is awesome!

Bromet GmbH - Nato Hundezwinger, bersicht Breitbau, Vollschutz.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

JakodaCD OA said:


> nice kennels !! I don't know the euro vs american money amounts.
> 
> I got my kennel by the panel from Home Depot..(my darn dogs have never stayed in them the spoiled brats!)....The panels are 6 x 6, and cost around 40$,,the panel with the gate around 60$,,you can "build" your own size by attaching the panels to each other...Mine is 12 x 18..I"ve had it for quite a few years, it's never rusted..has held up good..altho like I said, mine have never stayed in it !
> 
> I think if you look up Home Depot, and look under kennel fencing or panels,,you'll see what they have and the pricing..



Did they get out themselves? That is what I fear, most of the kennels I've seen online just don't seem to keep them in. They look to light and as if they can either climb out or simply knock over.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> Thanks, I will definitely check it out.
> 
> I just made the mistake to take a look at the Bromet NATO Kennel... oh my god, that is a kennel deluxe but it's got it's price, thats for sure. We can't possibly afford that LOL.... well... for now... maybe next tax season LOL
> 
> ...


That kennel looks nicer than the first two apartments I ever rented. :rofl:

Seriously, I don't know if anyone makes anything like that in the U.S. Those German ones look like the Mercedes Benz of kennels.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Hunther's Dad said:


> That kennel looks nicer than the first two apartments I ever rented. :rofl:
> 
> Seriously, I don't know if anyone makes anything like that in the U.S. Those German ones look like the Mercedes Benz of kennels.


LOL. 

Yeah, they do look very nice. By law they have to be a certain size and they have to be build a certain way and they have to have a hut in there... it's the German animal/pet law and they even demand a construction permit for it.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Mrs.K...The kennels made in Germany are very nice.
I friend (breeder) here in the USA, constructed some similar to the German design.....I WISH that I could afford to do the same.
Perhaps....you also could design your own when you arrive here.?
Best wishes,
Robin


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If you buy one like that, will you leave it there when you come here? Maybe it would be better to just wait and build your own here, because transporting overseas sounds expensive.

Those kennels look ok, but they seem small to me. I designed mine and had them built. Not cheap, but safe and comfortable. And if you build your own you can make them whatever size you want.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I bought a 10X8 kennel, can't remember the makers website, but it is made of tough steel or whatever it's called and is made very well. Took less then 5 minutes to set it up. Akbar was able to chew through our chani link one we had so we had to buy something that was much tougher. We've had it for almost 3 months and he has yet to get out of it. It was a little over $400.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

mrs k, no i think you misunderstood,,I've never had a problem with keeping them contained in the kennel...they are just spoiled dogs, and I never leave them in there)..

When I leave home, they are in the house, my yard is fenced so when I"m home, they are normally where I am, in the house or out in the yard with me, so I have no 'need' for the kennel.. They can't knock it over, the bars to each panel are bolted and screwed to the next kennel,,a hurricane couldn't knock it over)

I may turn it into a chicken coop)


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I've seen kennels like those at breeders, but I'm almost positive you have to have them custom built. Which means that cost for construction could be very regional. I've not seen a company that pre-manufactuers kennels like that over here. 

We have a welded wire kennel that we bought from Tractor Supply that we have on concrete. Doc Bob Kennel Pro, 5 ft. W x 10 ft. L x 6 ft. H - 3606033 | Tractor Supply Company

We padlock the latch and no one can get out, although truthfully I haven't had anyone try.


----------



## chocolat (May 23, 2010)

best advice when buying a chainlink kennel that isnt commercial grade..ie you buy them at tractor supply, home depot, walmart..the cheaper flimsy kind. when you get the panels home, before you even put it together, take zippy ties(heavy duty ones) and zippy tie all the way around at each inter section where the chain and the pipes meet.
this will help prevent dogs from ripping the chain link from the pipes.
It also helps to cut and put a cattle panel or a solid piece on the bottom of the gtes where dogs will work the fencing the most


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

chocolat said:


> best advice when buying a chainlink kennel that isnt commercial grade..ie you buy them at tractor supply, home depot, walmart..the cheaper flimsy kind. when you get the panels home, before you even put it together, take zippy ties(heavy duty ones) and zippy tie all the way around at each inter section where the chain and the pipes meet.
> this will help prevent dogs from ripping the chain link from the pipes.
> It also helps to cut and put a cattle panel or a solid piece on the bottom of the gtes where dogs will work the fencing the most


 
When my daughter was young she brought home a pot bellied big. We had to build a kennel for it as the Aussies we had wouldn't leave her alone. We build it on our own, put a top and a bottom on it - make it extra long and used zip ties on each spacer to ensure no pokie nosed dog could get at the pig. That was at least 20 years ago and the kennel still stands and is being used by my sister.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I bought some Options Plus to arrange as fencing, but I saw at Lowes a really nice setup in black for about $300 that I wish I had seen first. 
Shop Behlen Country 10'L x 5'W x 6'H Welded-Wire Kennel at Lowes.com_

Other kennels at Lowes.
http://www.lowes.com/pl_Pet+Containment+and+Kennels_4294822989_4294937087_

Also check out Tractor Supply. Prices there are usually pretty good. 
Tractor Supply Company - Pet Kennels & Pens


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Daily Euro-USD exchange. Today one Euro is $1.25.

EUR/USD Currency Conversion Chart - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

When you get to the USA, if you are in the southeast, our club TD makes fabulous, really strong galvanized kennel panels (and vehicle transports).
They are expensive, but less than you will spend by buying over there and transporting I would think.
If interested, let me know and I will send you his contact information.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

My stand-alone kennel panels came from Long Fence Company in Odenton, MD. They're 30some years old and still in good condition - I bought them used from my sister 20some years ago. They weren't cheap even back then, and have gone thru a lot of abuse including hurricanes, an F1 tornado, snow storms with 5' drifts, ice storms, etc. I've only had one dog get out of it - Niki - who could scale it in a heartbeat.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I had a horse stall manufacturer make mine, I had them made to my size preference and used the heavy duty gauge chain link, not the flimsy stuff some home stores sell, then the ends were bolted onto a cement slab I had poured and they are strong enough to hold a horse, there is NO WAY a dog could get out of these.


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

gagsd said:


> When you get to the USA, if you are in the southeast, our club TD makes fabulous, really strong galvanized kennel panels (and vehicle transports).
> They are expensive, but less than you will spend by buying over there and transporting I would think.
> If interested, let me know and I will send you his contact information.


Could you send me his contact info.

Some of these are great ideas. The kennels people custom made if you can could you post pics of the work?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

We are going to New York State. Don't know how far that is away but it seems to be quite a drive from NY to Georgia.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I custom built mine. I designed them, but had a contractor build them. I told them they would have to be able to hold a bear. 

We used treated 4x4 posts set in concrete, concrete base, with nine guage chain link. The kennels are covered over with 11 guage chain link. Also top and bottom are treated 2x4s for strength. None of my dogs have gotten out of any of them. But they do not try to either. 

The crappy boxed chain link kennels are 13 gage wire and VERY flimsy. 

I use plastic tie wraps to hold the sun screens on, but that is all. Good idea though. When I have x-pens for the puppies around, and run out of clips, I sue tie wraps. 

Sometimes I think my life is being held together by tie wraps and shoe laces. LOL.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I would wait until you get here before buying a kennel.

There's the Tractor Supply Company in Watertown, which sells pre-made kennels that you can buy either as a kit or in separate sections to fit your size needs. They have both the chain-link wire kind as well as the powder-coated, welded-wire kind. I believe the feed store in Gouverneur also sells them.

There are also A LOT of Amish up here who do custom woodwork, so if you wanted one built that is mostly wood with an enclosed area for the dog to go into when the weather is bad and an open area that has chain-link or other wire covering it, that would be a good way to get it built.

There's also the Boces (trade school). My neighbor's horse equipment barn was built by kids from the Boces and very inexpensive for her, and it turned out really nice.

And you can buy pre-fab kennels that are wood and chainlink. There is a place on Route 11 in Philadelphia that builds all kinds of barns, dog kennels, etc. Their kennels are pretty pricey (like $1,000) but really, really nice.


----------

